# Neuanfang (Allianz)



## Cinaeth (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich würde gerne auf einem RP PVE Server einen Neuanfang wagen, 
könnt ihr mir einen Server empfehlen wo ich netten Anhang finde?
Suche auch gerne Mitspieler zum Questen!

MFG Cinaeth


----------



## Korodo (4. August 2010)

Ich spieler schon seit einiger Zeit auf "Die Aldor" und kann behaupten, dass es ein sehr aktiver Rollenspiel-Realm ist.
Dort findet man das meiste Rollenspiel in SW (vielleicht ein Nachteil ;P), aber auch andere Regionen und Städte werden mittlerweile immer häufiger bespielt (In Darnassus war zB. bis jetzt immer etwas los.)

Es gibt auch allerhand Themengilden. Sturmwind besitzt eine funktionierende Stadtwache, es gibt Orden, Söldnerbünde, das Magiersanktum in Sturmwind wird ausgespielt, die Sturmwinder Armee und auch andere im Spiel vorhandenen Fraktionen werden ausgespielt.
Also von Banditen bis hin zu Paladinorden wirst du alles finden. 

Nunja, auch dort gibt es OOCler die stören, ein verhasstes Goldhain voller merkwürdiger Gestalten und einen Kundendienst der nicht zu Potte kommt.
Aber das ist ja nichts Neues.

mfg Koro


----------

